# What is the best Mei Tai for Toddler?



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

We have a 14mo old who loves being worn! has since birth!







Practically grew up on the KKAFP. I bought a Cat Bird Baby Mei Tai and he does ok on my back but I want something even more supportive. He feels like he will flip back. And when he sleeps there is no support for his little head. With summer around the corner I want to go a step up from this mei tai. Is babyhawk the best route? My friend has one and loves it. Keep in mind that it must be toddler friendly!

Thank you.


----------



## melissabel (May 23, 2005)

Babyhawk now offers Toddlerhawks that are longer and have a headrest to sleep. I like my regular headrest BH for my almost 2 year old and find it pretty supportive (debated on getting a Toddlerhawk)

I also love my Beco but that is more a structured buckle carrier but the padded waist really is great for shifting the weight to the hips from the shoulders with a heavy toddler.
I have a Kozy on the way and I hear those are excellent for toddlers.


----------



## natalieadw (Oct 4, 2006)

:

The toddlerhawks or the Beco are the ones I would recommend too!


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

My favorite sleeping carrier is the Mama By Design. The sleep support *rocks*. Nothing else is quite as effective at keeping her head in position.

Close2mebaby is one that is absolutely superb at restraining my toddler from arching. And it has a sleep hood. And when the sleep hood is packed, it really makes a good head support.

Kozy is a classic, but VERY good for big and older kids.

I use my Freehands and Sachis *all* the time for back carries with my toddler, but the sachi is definitely better for sleep than the freehand, as it is taller. The freehand is a hair more comfy for me.


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow! I did not know that there were that many that carried toddlers! Thank you. I'm going to do a little research!


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

Definately a Kozy, my nearly 5yr old still likes to ride on my back in ours occasionally and its so comfy and supportive


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

Just put a bid on one on e-bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11(Kozy)


----------



## Monie (May 24, 2005)

I love my babyhawk xt, but I've heard great things about the toddlerhawks and the kozys. (If I get another carrier, I want a Kozy...)


----------



## mommybytheWord (Mar 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommybytheWord* 
Just put a bid on one on e-bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11(Kozy)

Guess I should not have stated that huh??????







:


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I love my beco and my colibri for my 30-lb 13-month old! Dying to try a toddlerhawk...


----------



## linguistmama (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommybytheWord* 
Guess I should not have stated that huh??????







:

yeah, my first thought was "I have to go check that out!" But I'm not going to partly since I already have one.

I really recomend the Kozy!


----------



## ~Kristina~ (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a Baby Hawk and it works great with my 19month old.


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

never seen one and now I wish i hadn't! how hard to you think that would be to make?


----------



## jenrose (Apr 25, 2004)

Good mei tais are surprisingly time-consuming. Trying a variety, it is SHOCKING how different they are from each other, and it is the small details that make them feel so different. A slight difference in strap angle here, width there, padding here, fabric, etc. all can be the difference between comfort and not so much. Plus, because there is so much stress on the straps and body, you really need to use quality stuff.

I greatly prefer mei tais in general, but if I want something dressy for pretty, I'll make a ring sling because they're so stinkin' easy compared to a mei tai, sewing wise. Wearing, mei tais win almost every time.


----------



## MonP'titBoudain (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamastePlatypus* 
never seen one and now I wish i hadn't! how hard to you think that would be to make?

It depends on how you make it. I don't find it hard to make at all, but I use extra wide starps with no padding (this saves a lot of time). This also makes it feel more like a wrap or sling on your shoulders so I don't use mine for long walks or hikes but for grocery shopping or days with lot's of up/down. If you want to make one with good padding like a babyhawk or kozy, it will take a little more time, although I still don't find it complicated. Lot's of turning and topstitching. Also, you can use any all natural twill or canvas type material. Like a litghweight denim or lightweight home decorating canvas. I usually attach the straps to a hidden interior piece of fabric giving the whole thing a little more structure and strength.

check out these sites for instructions:
http://thosemartins.com/bmt/index.htm
http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/asian.html


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you so much!!! very helpful, I love the babyhawk like pattern, I can easily adapt it! I look forward to being able to give so much advice!!


----------



## MamaToGoose (Jan 15, 2007)

I just bought a Kozy on ebay for my 1 year old and I love it. It supports her great and it is quite comfortable for me too.


----------

